# Sokakta



## Setwale_Charm

Merhaba!!
I have come across a number of sentences using the word "sokakta": Sokakta kırmızı bir araba var...
Sokakta içi kız yok mu?
etc etc ...
Does 'sokakta' actually mean precisely 'on the street' or can it be more generally perceived as "outside"?


----------



## Volcano

*sokakta - on the street

dışarıda - outside*


----------



## aslan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Merhaba!!
> I have come across a number of sentences using the word "sokakta": Sokakta kırmızı bir araba var...
> Sokakta hiç kız yok mu?
> etc etc ...
> 'sokakta' actually means precisely 'on the street' *and also* it can be more generally perceived as "outside"?


----------



## zorspas

Setwale_Charm said:


> Merhaba!!
> Does 'sokakta' actually mean precisely 'on the street' or can it be more generally perceived as "outside"?



Short answer : Yes. 

Both meanings you mentioned can be derived.


----------



## Volcano

Setwale_Charm said:


> Merhaba!!
> I have come across a number of sentences using the word "sokakta": Sokakta kırmızı bir araba var...
> Sokakta içi kız yok mu?
> etc etc ...
> Does 'sokakta' actually mean precisely 'on the street' or can it be more generally perceived as "outside"?



*Sokakta hiç kız yok mu ? - Is there no girl on the street ?*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Çok sağol!!


----------



## Volcano

*Sen de.... *


----------



## aslan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Çok sağol!!



Bu arada, eğer birden fazla kişiye teşekkür etmek niyetindeysek Çok Sağolun demek daha uygun olur. 

By the way
it is better to say "çok sağolun if intended to thank more than one person.


----------



## zorspas

aslan said:


> Bu arada, eğer birden fazla kişiye teşekkür etmek niyetindeysek Çok Sağolun demek daha uygun olur.
> 
> By the way
> it is better to say "çok sağolun if intended to thank more than one person.


----------

